# Need a Crypt ID, please!



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all!

I have this enormous crypt in my tank....and like an idiot, I forgot to make a mental note of what it was. I have two others, but they are smaller...for now. Wendtii of some sort? The wavy leaves lend to that guess....not sure though.

Take a look and let me know, please! Thanks! (Help me Cavan Allen-Kenobi......you're my only hope!)

Don










Top Down:









Close up of a leaf:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm thinking undulata, but I'm not sure.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

...You could always emerse and flower it! That's the only really reliable mothod with crypts.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Cavan....that sounds familiar....I think that Xue sent it to me as a "filler" crypt a few months ago. I didn't think that I had anything as common as wendtii, but as I get extras from time to time that aren't ID'd, it's entirely possible that it could be one.

Asuka-- I wish I had the ability to do that! I've been thinking about doing an emmersed set up as I do have an extra 29g in the garage. Convincing my wife that I need to set it up in the house would be a totally different matter, though! Lol!


----------

